# Advice needed - Cannondale CAAD2 r300



## deedni (May 4, 2011)

Hey,
I am looking to purchase a bike as my previous road bike got stolen. Essentially, what I am looking for in this bike is twofold: the ability to commute around the twin cities and go on longer weekend rides (50ish miles). Obviously, in an ideal world I'd purchase a commuter bike and then a fun bike, but I don't have the money.

I have been scoping out craigslist for awhile, and am interested in this bike:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/2360066480.html

I am pretty sure I can get it for around $400. I guess I am wondering if this is a fair price? Shimano 105 components are always good it seems, and I checked out the rims and they got really good reviews. I guess my only concern would be the frame, which is probably rather stiff. Anyway, I guess I'm wondering if this would be a good price for this bike? Would it be a good entry level road bike?

Alternatively, would I be better off purchasing a newer manufactured bike from craiglist for around $400? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## pushpull (Jun 27, 2010)

What is a Cannondale.


----------



## deedni (May 4, 2011)

Hmmm, are you just trolling me?  Not sure...Cannondale is a bike company though.


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a caad 8 since 2006 and it's been a great bike, but at about fifty miles I start to feel fatigued. My caad 8 is suppose to be more forgiving then the older caad frames. I've spoken to to younger riders that have rode centuries on caad 8s and have no complaints. So if your a younger rider you may not feel as I do at about fifty miles. 

I did just under eighty miles a couple years ago on my C'dale and I really feel since I've had a fit done on it with the right saddle, stem and handle-bars I could very well do the same eighty miles with less stress to my body. I just started riding again this season and I've only been putting between twenty-five and thirty miles a ride so far and my C'dale feels much better since the fitting. 

As for price, I feel it's hard to tell from pix what condition the bikes in, but if it's a caad 2 it's got to be about a 1998. So $400 may be a little steep for a caad 2. I hope this thread doesn't turn into a BD thread though. If it dose, get the one that you feel will fit the best and looks the best and post a pix when you get it.

Peace


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

deedni said:


> Hmmm, are you just trolling me?  Not sure...Cannondale is a bike company though.


Ignore him. He's a few fries short of a Happy Meal.

That said, that is WAY too much for that bike. CAAD 2 is ancient (They're on CAAD 10 now). It has Sora shifters - pretty much the bottom of the line. A new bike with similar components (and 10 years newer) is $580.

Take a look at the 2011 Torker InterUrban. Or find a bike like that Cannondale that is priced properly (about $250).


----------



## deedni (May 4, 2011)

Really appreciate the replies. I won't purchase the bike based on the advice I've received.

If my budget is around $400-$450, what would be the best route? Craigslist has some good stuff occasionally. Is ebay a good option? Like I said, I want to be able to commute, but also have a bike that's comfortable for 50 mile rides, and perhaps more as I get more use to cycling distances.


----------



## pushpull (Jun 27, 2010)

deedni said:


> Hmmm, are you just trolling me?  Not sure...Cannondale is a bike company though.


No that post was purely self-serving and was for my own personal amusement. I had been reading so many cannondale threads recently that my mind went sarcastically numb.

If your buget is $450 then the route I'd take is one of two. 

1 Be patient while saving another $150-$200 to get a new or newer bike.
2 Bikesdirect

If you don't like those routes then continue to try and get lucky on craigslist with an old cannondale. But I'm not even sure if those are good bikes....


JK


----------



## deedni (May 4, 2011)

I've been researching bikes like a fiend the past few days and am considering changing my original plan. If I expand my budget slightly, the used bikes I can get significantly jump up in quality.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Giant-TCR-C2-Road-Bike-/260778623007?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item3cb79e001f

This is a 2008 Giant TCR C2 (pushpull should be happy) that I am currently the highest bidder on. It has all the original components except the seat has been swapped out I think. It has a few aesthetic scuffs, but I don't really care, since if it stays at $600 I really think that's a steal (correct me if I'm wrong).

Anything, I think I might just keep watching CL and Ebay for a nice deal to come along if this doesn't work out. I'll keep this updated and maybe ask more questions. Thanks!


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

Just wanted to chime in to say that you made a good choice not buying that bike. I bought a used r300 a year ago off of craigslist, and I only paid 300 for a bike that was in like new condition and a 2000 model, while that one appears to be a few years older. Nothing wrong with the bike, just the price. Also, fwiw, the bike has sora/tiagra components, and the wheels tend to get broken spokes too easily (replaced mine).


----------



## deedni (May 4, 2011)

Update:

So, I ended up purchasing a used 2005 Lemond Croix de Fer: 

http://bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2005&Brand=LeMond&Model=Coix de Fer&Type=bike

Including shipping ($75), it all costs me $740. I think this is a tad bit expensive, as the bike new ranges from $1100-$1200, but I'm pretty pleased. I think the steel frame will last me a long time and be able to stand up to commuting as well as longer rides.

As a follow-up question, I am looking at getting some peddles as well as cycling shorts. I do not think I want to get clipless pedals, but I know there are some good dual purpose pedals out there that can be both clip-in and be used without (this would leave the option open if I get some cleats later). Would anyone have suggestions on some pedals and cycling shorts? Thanks!


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

If you want pedals that give you the option of either clipping in or riding in normal street shoes, get something like these-
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_502000_-1_202630_10000_202351
They use SPD-compatible cleats, which are pretty much standard for lots of mountain biking shoes and most road shoes accept them as well. I had a pair of those pedals and they did the job just fine until I decided I wanted to go road specific with a pair of Look Keos. 

As for shorts, opinions vary but the most comfortable pair I own are pearl izumi elites, also bought off of nashbar at a good price.


----------

